# Issue about a returned gift.



## Aurora (May 23, 2017)

For my birthday, a sister gave me an expensive tech gadget (over $100) which was very generous.
We exchange gifts only on birthdays. We are not close and see each other rarely. Well, I had no
interest in this gift so I returned it and the money went back on her card. I told her it was returned
(to her dismay, she bought it literally at the last minute, while I was waiting at home)
I told her what I wanted instead that costs less. But I got nothing. Is this fair? Does she owe me anything?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2017)

I would just let it go.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2017)

I like Auntie Bea's  answer.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2017)

A Gift is not something "owed" whether you gave one or not. 
She owes you nothing. 
"Fair" has nothing to do with gift-giving.
Forget about it.


----------



## Butterfly (May 23, 2017)

I agree with Aunt Bea and Radish Rose.  Just let it go.  Keeping score just makes you miserable.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2017)

I wouldn't push the issue, not worth it.


----------

